# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  سيدنا ابوبكر الصديق في سطور

## رضا الشايقي

*عبد الله بن أبي قحافة عثمان بن كعب التيمي القرشي أبو بكر الصديق هو صحابي ممن رافقوا النبي محمد بن عبد الله منذ بدء الإسلام، ويعتبر الصديق المقرب له. أول الخلفاء الراشدين وأحد العشرة المبشرين بالجنة عند أهل السنة والجماعة. أمه سلمى بنت صخر بن عامر التيمي. ولد سنة 51 ق.هـ (573 م) بعد عام الفيل بحوالي ثلاث سنوات [1]. كان سيداً من سادة قريش وغنيا من كبار موسريهم, وكان ممن رفضوا عبادة الأصنام في الجاهلية، بل كان حنيفاً على ملة إبراهيم. وكان من أوائل من أسلم من أهل قريش. وهو والد عائشة زوجة الرسول وسانده بكل ما يملك في دعوته، وأسلم على يده الكثير من الصحابة.[1]
يعرف في التراث السني بأبي بكر الصديق لأنه صدق محمداً في قصة الإسراء والمعراج، وقيل لأنه كان يصدق النبي في كل خبر يأتيه [2]؛ وقد وردت التسمية في آيات قرآنية وأحاديث نبوية عند أهل السنة والجماعة. وكان يدعى بالعتيق والأوّاه.[3]. وعن تسميته بأبي بكر قيل لحبه للجمال، وقيل لتبكيره في كل شيء.
بويع بالخلافة يوم الثلاثاء 2 ربيع الأول سنة 11هـ، واستمرت خلافته قرابة سنتين وأربعة أشهر. توفي في يوم الاثنين في الثاني والعشرين من جمادى الأولى سنة ثلاث عشرة من الهجرة
                        	*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*أبيض نحيف خفيف العارضين (صفحتا الوجه) اجنأ(في ظهره انحناء)             لا يستمسك إزاره يسترخي عن حقويه، معروق الوجه(لحم وجهه قليل)         ،غائر العينين نأتئ الجبهه،عاري الاشاجع(هي أصول الاصابع التي تتصل بعصب ظاهر الكف)
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*نشأ أبو بكر في مكة، ولما جاوز عمر الصبا عمل بزازاً - أي بائع ثياب - ونجح في تجارته وحقق من الربح الكثير. وكانت تجارته تزداد اتساعاً فكان من اثرياء قريش؛ ومن ساداتها ورؤسائها. تزوج في بداية شبابه قتيلة بنت عبد العزى، ثم تزوج من أم رومان بنت عامر بن عويمر. كان يعرف برجاحة العقل ورزانة التفكير، وأعرف قريش بالأنساب. وكانت له الديات في قبل الإسلام. وكان ممن حرموا الخمر على أنفسهم في الجاهلية، وكان حنيفياً على ملة النبي إبراهيم. كان أبو بكر يعيش في حي حيث يسكن التجار؛ وكان يعيش فيه النبي، ومن هنا بدأت صداقتهما حيث كانا متقاربين في السن والأفكار والكثير من الصفات والطباع.[5] [9]
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*تختلف الروایات في سبقته بالإسلام وجاء الطبري في تاریخه بأقوال مختلفه بین أنه أول من أسلم من الذکور وبین أنه أسلم قبله أکثر من خمسین [10].ولكن يؤمن المسلمون السنة بروايات تقول أنه أول من أسلم من الذكور البالغين [11][12][13]، روی عن ابن اسحاق انه الوحيد الذي أسلم دون تردد وصدق دعوة محمد على الفور
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*وبعد أن أسلم، ساند النبي في دعوته للإسلام مستغلاً مكانته في قريش وحبهم له، فأسلم على يديه الكثير ، منهم خمسة من العشرة المبشرين بالجنة وهم: عثمان بن عفان، والزُّبَير بن العوَّام، وعبد الرحمن بن عوف، وسعد بن أبي وقاص، وطلحة بن عبيدالله. كذلك جاهد بماله في سبيل الدعوة للإسلام حيث قام بشراء وعتق الكثير ممن أسلم من العبيد المستضعفين منهم: بلال بن رباح، وعامر بن فهيرة، وزِنِّيرة، والنَّهديَّة، وابنتها، وجارية بني مؤمّل، وأم عُبيس. وقد قاسى أبو بكر من تعذيب واضطهاد قريش للمسلمين، فتعرض للضرب والتعذيب حين خطب في القريشيين، وحين دافع عن محمد لما اعتدى عليه الوثنيون، وقاسى العديد من مظاهر الاضطهاد [1][5] . من مواقفه الهامة كذلك أنه صدَّق النبي في حادثة الإسراء والمعراج على الرغم من تكذيب قريش له، وأعلن حينها دعمه الكامل للنبي وأنه سيصدقه في كل ما يقول، لهذا لُقب بالصِّديق [17]. بقي أبو بكر في مكة ولم يهاجر إلى الحبشة حين سمح النبي لبعض أصحابه بهذا، وحين عزم النبي على الهجرة إلى يثرب؛ صحبه أبو بكر في الهجرة النبوية.[18
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*هاجر الكثير من المسلمين إلى يثرب، وبقي النبي في مكة وبعض المسلمين منهم أبو بكر الذي ظل منتظراً قراره بالهجرة حتى يهاجر معه، وكان قد أعد العدة للهجرة، فجهز راحلتين لهذا الغرض واستأجر عبد الله بن أرقد من بني الديل بن بكر وكان مشركًا ليدلهما على الطريق، ولم يعلم بخروجهما غير علي وآل أبي بكر [19]. وفي ليلة الهجرة خرج الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام في الثلث الأخير من الليل وكان أبو بكر في انتظاره ورافقه في هجرته وبات معه في غار ثور ثلاثة أيام حتى هدأت قريش في البحث عنهما فتابعا المسير إلى يثرب، ويروى أن خلال الأيام الثلاثة جاء كفار قريش يبحثون عنهم في غار ثور إلا أن الله أمر عنكبوتا بنسج خيوطه على الغار وأمر حمامة بوضع بيضها أمامه مما جعلهم يشككون في وجودهما داخل الغار [5]، ووفقاً للروايات قال أبو بكر للنبي :«لو أن أحدهم نظر إلى قدميه لأبصرنا» فطمأنه قائلاً : «يا أبا بكر ما ظنك باثنين الله ثالثهما؟ لا تحزن إن الله معنا». وقد ذُكر هذا في القرآن [20]. وحسب رواية ابن إسحاق فإن أبا بكر أمر ابنه عبد الله بن أبي بكر أن يتسمع لهما ما يقول الناس فيهما بالنهار ويأتي ويخبرهما في الليل، وأمر عامر بن فهيرة مولاه أن يرعى غنمه فيجعل آثار الشاة تغطي أقدامهما، وكانت أسماء بنت أبي بكر تأتيهما بالطعام إذا أمست بما يصلحهما [21]. ويعد أهل السنة هجرة أبو بكر مع النبي محمد إحدى مناقبه العظيمة.
                        	*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*بعدما وصل الرسول وأبي بكر للمدينة، قام النبي بالمؤاخاة بين المهاجرين والأنصار، اخى بين أبي بكر وعمر بن الخطاب [9]. عاش أبو بكر في المدينة طوال فترة حياة النبي وشهد معه الكثير من المشاهد، تقول الروايات أنه ممن حاولوا اقتحام حصن اليهود في غزوة خيبر، وأنه ممن ثبتوا مع النبي في معركة حنين حين انفض عنه المسلمين خوفاً وتفرقوا، كذلك يقال أنه حامل الراية السوداء في غزوة تبوك حيث كان هناك رايتان إحداهما بيضاء وكانت مع الأنصار والأخرى سوداء وقد اختلفت الروايات على حاملها فقيل علي بن أبي طالب وقيل أبو بكر. تزوج من حبيبة بنت زيد بن خارجة فولدت له أم كلثوم، ثم تزوج من أسماء بنت عميس فولدت له محمدًا.[
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*روي عن ابنته عائشه بأن النبی في أثناء مرضه أمره أن يصلي بالمسلمين مما يعتبره السنة إشارة لتولية أبي بكر للخلافة ولکن يشكك الشيعة في هذة الرواية [22]. وبعد وفاة النبي بويع أبو بكر بالخلافة في سقيفة بني ساعدة.
وجهز في فترة حكمه حروب الردة؛ ضد أولئك الذين رفضوا دفع الزكاة، وأرسل جيشاً بقيادة أسامة بن زيد كان قد جهزه النبي محمدصلى الله عليه وسلم قبل وفاته لقتال الروم.
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*توفي ليلة الثلاثاء في المدينة المنورة في العام الثالث عشر للهجرة الموافق 634 ، وأوصى بالخلافة من بعده لعمر بن الخطاب. فدفن إلى جوار الرسول. وترك من الأولاد: عبد الله، عبد الرحمن، محمد، عائشة أسماء وأم كلثوم.
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*مشكور ...جدا
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*مشكور علي نقل سيرة احد المبشرين بالجنة , جعلنا الله ممن يسمعون القول فيتبعون احسنه ,,,
                        	*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*جزاك الله الف خير
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*لك الشكر وفي ميزان الحسنات
                        	*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*جزاك الله وايانا
                        	*

----------


## dawzna

*اللهم انفعنا بجاههم
                        	*

----------


## zaeim84

*ربنا يجعاها في ميزان حسناتك
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*جزاك الله عنا خيرا
                        	*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*zaeim84وطوكراوي جزاكم الله خير وجعلكم رفعاِللمريخ
*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*رضي الله عنه وجزاك الله الف خير
*

----------


## Gold star

*اللهم اكرمنا ببركته وارزقنا القرب منه
                        	*

----------

